# Onde consultar um previsão fiável para Andorra?



## lcfigueiredo (9 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

boas,

Tenho andado a consultar vários sites para saber a previsão para dos dias entre 10 e 16 de fevereiro, uma vez que amanhã vou para lá.
Todos me apontam diferentes temperaturas, precipitações e nebulosidades...

Alguém me pode dar uma ajuda no sentido de encontrar um site com previsão o mais fiável possível?

Obrigado desde já,
abraço,
Lc Figueiredo


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 16:12)

Bem, consultando rapidamente os modelos numéricos eu arriscaria o seguinte para a próxima semana no Pirenéus:

- Céu limpo
- Descida gradual da temperatura com mínimas negativas e máximas inferiores a 5ºC

O maior destaque quanto a mim, é mesmo a descida das temperaturas durante a próxima semana para o NE da PI. Isto poderá assegurar em muito a qualidade de neve e que esta não transite para o estado "primavera"... 
Este ano os Pirenéus estão incomparavelmente melhores que o ano passado no que toca a quantidade de neve e quilometro esquiáveis...


----------



## ppereira (9 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

www.andorramania.com
tens lá tudo sobre o tempo em andorra e sobre as estâncias (webcam não são más).
boa viagem


----------



## lcfigueiredo (9 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

Minho disse:


> O maior destaque quanto a mim, é mesmo a descida das temperaturas durante a próxima semana para o NE da PI. ...





O que significa NE e PI?

Obrigado desde já


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

lcfigueiredo disse:


> O que significa NE e PI?
> 
> Obrigado desde já





NE - Nordeste
PI - Península Ibérica


----------

